# vip222k suffers guide lag



## satcrazy

several times a week, my 222k develops "guide lag" for no reason I can decipher.
Meaning, while flipping through the guide, there is a pronounced lag.
Had a tech to the house for an alignment check, and he ran some diagnostics on reciever, but he said " no problem found".
Anyone else have this issue?
A reciever re-boot fixes the issue, but I'd like to know what causes it.
any input would be welcome!

thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network

What software version do you have right now (press menu twice)?

We knew about a similar problem with the 722K's that was fixed with the recent software release that had the guide changes (there was a similar release for 222k's, and I want to see if you have received it).


----------



## satcrazy

Thanks for taking the time Matt,


software version is

L398 RPLD-N

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RMichals

Try replacing the remote's batteries.


----------



## P Smith

satcrazy said:


> Thanks for taking the time Matt,
> 
> software version is
> 
> *L398* RPLD-N
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


It's old SW L3.98 https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp
Try to update it to L5.9x (cold reboot, keep in standby mode, watch TV screen ...)


----------



## BobaBird

L398 is still listed as current, so OP will be waiting for his receiver's number to come up in the next phase of release for newer s/w. BTW, haven't seen those reports lately.


----------



## satcrazy

Question:

Does the software update come through the lnbs or phone line? 

my remote has new batteries, didn't help

will try the cold reboot, can't hurt.

Isn't a three month old SW update a bit rediculous?

Why didn't the tech check this while he was here? Maybe he figured he could not force an update?

Also notice tv 2 does not hold a "timed" program. ( will program it, but does not auto-tune it]

thanks


----------



## P Smith

Many your question been answered - try to use Search.

[Also, try to remove dust from your receiver - it's helped to many customers !]


----------



## BobaBird

satcrazy said:


> Does the software update come through the lnbs or phone line?
> 
> Isn't a three month old SW update a bit rediculous?
> 
> Why didn't the tech check this while he was here? Maybe he figured he could not force an update?


Software is delivered only via satellite. http://www.dishuser.org/software.php

Can't answer that for another 2 weeks. 

The second part of your question would be the correct reason, but assumes the tech thought of the first part. Not that there's really anything a tech can do about s/w other than a reset which should have been done before he was sent out.


----------



## RMichals

L398 is what I still have on my 222k also but I do not experience any guide scrolling issues when moving forward or up and down, perhaps you need to adjust the UHF remote antenna or make sure the IR eye is not blocked.


----------



## satcrazy

BobaBird said:


> Software is delivered only via satellite. http://www.dishuser.org/software.php
> 
> Can't answer that for another 2 weeks.
> 
> The second part of your question would be the correct reason, but assumes the tech thought of the first part. Not that there's really anything a tech can do about s/w other than a reset which should have been done before he was sent out.


thank you for your input.

Maybe I'll get that update soon.


----------



## satcrazy

RMichals said:


> L398 is what I still have on my 222k also but I do not experience any guide scrolling issues when moving forward or up and down, perhaps you need to adjust the UHF remote antenna or make sure the IR eye is not blocked.


I thought the remote antenna was for TV2? Since I watch TV1 more often, it is more noticable to me on TV1.

Also, if the IR eye was blocked, wouldn't it cause other funtions not to operate properly? My real issue concerns the guide lag [ periodically] and sometimes a jumpy guide. The install tech told me upfront that the "jumpy guide" issue is a known problem.

I did read on this forum that there was an issue with "TV2" not holding a "timed program" which I also have.

[ yes, I try to scan the forums befor posting]

thanks, tho


----------



## javacat_paul

it is 13oct11; my 222k guide has the lag issue too. i have 398 version too; it had 397, not sure exactly when it updated, but I also noticed for the first time last night that the right side of the guide display (extended) now has spare space (an inch of blue background), I'm sure the guide went all the way to the edge before - it looks weird to me. 

Did many resets, both button and power cord, no diff.

THIS LAG IS TERRIBLE. makes the box ridiculously frustrating. 

Also the guide isn't downloading like it used to, I often have "no info avail" on the right end of the guide, have to cursor there and force a new guide download. It used to get it at 3am and that'd be good till the next 3am.


----------



## satcrazy

javacat_paul said:


> it is 13oct11; my 222k guide has the lag issue too. i have 398 version too; it had 397, not sure exactly when it updated, but I also noticed for the first time last night that the right side of the guide display (extended) now has spare space (an inch of blue background), I'm sure the guide went all the way to the edge before - it looks weird to me.
> 
> Did many resets, both button and power cord, no diff.
> 
> THIS LAG IS TERRIBLE. makes the box ridiculously frustrating.
> 
> Also the guide isn't downloading like it used to, I often have "no info avail" on the right end of the guide, have to cursor there and force a new guide download. It used to get it at 3am and that'd be good till the next 3am.


Well, here it is three months later and I still have this issue, It happens at least 3 to 4 times a week, and yes, THE LAG IS TERRIBLE." MARY" from the dirt team told me back in july she had some customers with the same issue, so we are not alone.
Problem is, I cannot narrow down what is causing this. The only Temporary fix is a complete reboot, and then it is ok for the day.

Anyone out there have info on this? It would be much appreciated!

By the way,
Software version is still the same as it was back in July!

Anyone?


----------



## javacat_paul

it's now 19nov11; yesterday my unit upgraded to L593, and as far as I can tell the lag is gone. It seems rather snappy actually. The channel lists have changed name, now called "My Channels", "My HD Channels", etc. My, My, how windows 98! As reported in another thread, you can't have the guide without video anymore. And there are a couple of inches of space left unused on the right side of the guide (i hope ads don't find their way into that space).

FWIW, I feel that the sound quality has improved a bit.

But at least it's now got the most recent version, it took 6 months!


----------



## RMichals

Same here mine just updated from 398 to 593 yesterday.


----------



## Aldennis

Had similiar problem. Sig was low, about 50, new lnb solved problem sig problem, only about 55 now, but no lag.What happened to 80-90 sig level of old days?


----------



## P Smith

Aldennis said:


> Had similiar problem. Sig was low, about 50, new lnb solved problem sig problem, only about 55 now, but no lag.What happened to 80-90 sig level of old days?


Read help on your screen when measuring the signal level.


----------



## satcrazy

javacat_paul said:


> it's now 19nov11; yesterday my unit upgraded to L593, and as far as I can tell the lag is gone. It seems rather snappy actually. The channel lists have changed name, now called "My Channels", "My HD Channels", etc. My, My, how windows 98! As reported in another thread, you can't have the guide without video anymore. And there are a couple of inches of space left unused on the right side of the guide (i hope ads don't find their way into that space).
> 
> FWIW, I feel that the sound quality has improved a bit.
> 
> But at least it's now got the most recent version, it took 6 months!





RMichals said:


> Same here mine just updated from 398 to 593 yesterday.


Well,
Thanks for the heads up at least, I still have L398 and waiting.........
Called CS earlier this week about this, and was told it is a known issue, and they are working on a software fix. Wonder why it takes so long to get the update? I've read where updates are downloaded in "groups" but according to your post date, tomorrow will already be a week with no update. The lag and no info available is crazy.


----------



## satcrazy

Finally got the upgrade, [ noticed the "my" "my" option, lol] and so far no lag.

Hope that's the end of it!


----------



## P Smith

Not for 222k, but for ViP222 start new FW L5.06 yesterday night.


----------



## satcrazy

P Smith said:


> Not for 222k, but for ViP222 start new FW L5.06 yesterday night.


Mine is the vip222k with the SW update of L593.

Sorry, didn't realize there is a different version of the 222 reciever.


----------

